# Jade Cocoon 2 - Komplettlösung



## Walkes100 (12. November 2006)

*Jade Cocoon 2 - Komplettlösung*

Hey Leute,
ein Schulkollege von mir sucht schon seit Jahren nach einer Komplettlösung von Jade Cocoon 2! Er findet aber keine, also hab ich mal nachgesehen und ... auch ich finde nix! Kann mir irgendwer helfen?


----------



## shadovv (13. November 2006)

*AW: Jade Cocoon 2 - Komplettlösung*

lol, seit jahren?
ich will mal nicht so sein, erster treffer meiner google suche:

http://www.gamefaqs.com/console/ps2/game/516711.html


----------



## Walkes100 (19. November 2006)

*AW: Jade Cocoon 2 - Komplettlösung*

Thanks


----------

